# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj faqe me MP3 Shqip

## BlooD_VenoM

A mundet dikushe te me ndihmoje dhe te me thote se cile kenge ka dalur me perpara :breshka: enga e Nicole Scherzinger=Whatever U Like apo ajo e Chris Brown=Wall to Wall...

----------


## auLoN.

Kush mund të më gjejë ndonjë faqe shqiptare per MP3 ku mund të gjej muzika te grupit: _Minatori_

----------


## [Perla]

Kliko *Ketu*

----------


## auLoN.

Kush di edhe faqe tjera?

----------


## master2006

www.goglat.com  :shkelje syri:  :shkelje syri:

----------


## besidv

shiko ne webalbania.com ose albasky.com

----------


## perl

Shko ne Google.com        dhe shenoje MP3 shqip gjen sa te duash

----------


## Linda5

*Denycomputers.com

MuzikAlb.com

Lindor.com*




*Edhe ke kto adresa gjen muzik mp3*

----------


## Alienated

Po e kape para se te fshine moderatoret:

Studentet.info

----------


## argjenddre

www.live-ks.com
www.albasky.net
www.prizrenimusic.com

keto dalin muzikat te reja shum

----------


## Nice_Boy

albmp3.org

----------


## ButterflyEffect

www.muzikpapare.com
www.shfletoshqip.com

----------


## Jonilda

mirdita kam degjuar nje kenge greke shume te bukur e kenduar nga marinela- maria metakitrina por nuk kam mundur qe ta gjej ne youtube. kush me ndihmon????flm :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

Pyet tek RTSH shqiptar,besoj e kane.
Seriozisht e kam :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

nje sek.........
ton andra mu ton agapo ton gitona kalitera
hahha ajde kenge ajde
e do vetem nga marinela apo nga
dhukisa?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

mos e ke degjuar nga xarula?

----------


## Jonilda

shume faleminderit per ndihmen....kalofshi bukur sot.. :buzeqeshje:  :syte zemra:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

jonida ajo ishte kenga?

----------


## Jonilda

> jonida ajo ishte kenga?


po ajo ishte shume faleminderit.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## scofild

eshte 1 kenge me duhet se sben,nuk e di se kush e kendon the as titulin.ne teks kendon shume 1 fraze ..xhoiling ..ose joling .nuk e di .por eshte femer dhe kenge e lehte!plz

----------

